# Ham or mashed potatoes/gravy?



## suffering (Sep 16, 2005)

A couple days ago for lunch I ate some ham and some mashed potatoes with gravy. Later in the day I had D. Which one do you think is more likely to have caused the problem -- the ham or the gravy or the potatoes?


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

It was probably the overall fat content; and sometimes just the act of eating. Gravy and ham are both high fat. Did you make the potatoes with milk, cream, and/or butter?Unless/until you find something to control the D on a regular, ongoing basis, you will probably do better to limit your intakes. (Try nf sour cream or yogurt or soya yogurt on your potatoes. There are a number of quite good soya meat and cheese substitutes.) Unfortunately, what I found was that as I would eliminate one food, another would become the "new" trigger.Mark


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

All three can be high in fat depending on how prepared.Usually if you want something high in fat you would want to have just a small amount of it with the rest of the meal being low fat.Having several high fat items in a meal can be a problem even if you could tolerate just one of them in a meal.K.


----------



## 18704 (Feb 12, 2007)

Everyone's different. In my case it would definitively be the potatoes. I can eat proteins/high fat with no big change to my BM (usual soft to 'D' movements 1-2 X a day). But add a complex carb to my meal, the potatoes in your case whether they have gravy on them or not, and it'll have me running to the bathroom 4 or 5 times.The only safe complex carb dish I can tolerate well without increased BM changes is white rice. I can't tolerate brown rice though. I love salad but I know if I eat one I have to be ready to pay the concequences







That's pretty much how I take it in regards to what I eat on a daily basis. I'm tired after 3 and a half years of trying to find trigger foods. If I really want to eat something I know will affect me negatively I just do it and know to be close to the BR for that day just in case. If I want to be safe that day I eat a steak, chicken, pork, fish or whatever protein with just white rice as my side dish.


----------



## 15976 (Nov 22, 2006)

I would guess potatoes and gravy.The ham could make you retain water.


----------



## suffering (Sep 16, 2005)

It was ham and mashed potatoes from a fast food place. I've never made mashed potatoes before, and didn't realize it had butter. I thought it was healthier than getting french fries. Now I know!


----------

